# Ignore Post requests not working consistently. Why?



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

They seem to work about 50% of the time. Anything that can be done Mods? B


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Do you mean the ignore user function?


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

kcp said:


> Do you mean the ignore user function?


I do, yes. B


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok. I've had a look and couldn't find anything that related to the matter. Either I don't have control of this or I don't have permission to control this. It could also be a glitch related to the recent forum upgrade. I'll contact Harri to see wassup with that.

Also, this may sound silly but make sure that the person you are ignoring isn't part of your Friends & contact list - Go to your Settings > Networking > Friends & Contact


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

My Ignore list is working just fine............


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you. B


----------



## Mikkeos (Feb 5, 2010)

Sometimes the sites loads with a slightly altered layout and font. Maybe we get the old forum on occasion?


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

milandro said:


> My Ignore list is working just fine............


are you ignoring me? lol


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

modman said:


> are you ignoring me? lol


No, not you   but if I would have had I wouldn't have read your message!


----------

